# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Te flasesh me dy ose me shume persona njekohesisht!

## The Pathfinder

Pashe qe ishte e mundur te flasesh me dy ose me shume persona njekohesisht.
Do thoni ju, qe kete ben edhe MSN.
Po tju thoja qe edhe mund te hapesh kameren, me dy ose me shume persona njekohesisht.
Prape mund te me thoni qe kete edhe MSN.

Por po tju them qe edhe mund te flasesh me kufje njekohesisht me dy ose me shume persona, cdo me thonit?

Une kam nje zgjidhje: http://www.oovoo.com.

Krijon nje llogari, ashtu si ne yahoo e hotmail!

----------


## Apollyon

> Por po tju them qe edhe mund te flasesh me kufje njekohesisht me dy ose me shume persona, cdo me thonit?


Po pse te njejtin muhabet do bej me te gjith une?

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Po pse te njejtin muhabet do bej me te gjith une?


Po mbase je menaxher e ke per te drejtuar punen kur nuk je prezent, ose mbase ke tre kater fidanzata si tek nje film tani kohet e fundit dhe i len ne te njejten kohe Lol

Duhet duhet :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Po mbase je menaxher e ke per te drejtuar punen kur nuk je prezent, ose mbase ke tre kater fidanzata si tek nje film tani kohet e fundit dhe i len ne te njejten kohe Lol
> 
> Duhet duhet


E me mire merre ti, se un skam as njeren as tjetren ne ato e shkruajte me lart. :P

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahahahahahahahahaha as une s'e marr, sepse nuk perdor as ate qe flitet vetem me nje person, jo me te rri te degjoj dy a tre :ngerdheshje:

----------


## The Pathfinder

Po nuk e keni me detyrim mo njerez.
Me teper sherben per njerezit qe kane te afermit jashte, ose ne shqiperi, per te folur njekohesisht ne disa shtete!

----------


## iktuus

_i lezecem ky programi  besoj eshte kompatibile me te gjith SO_

----------


## aljeda

i  bukur ky programi,por sdi se si do komunikoj uen me te tjeret,dmth edhe personat me te cilet dua te flas duhet te kene keshtu llogarie,apo cfaredolloj,yahoo,hotmail etj.me ktheni pergjigje!

----------


## MijnWonder

> Pashe qe ishte e mundur te flasesh me dy ose me shume persona njekohesisht.
> Do thoni ju, qe kete ben edhe MSN.
> Po tju thoja qe edhe mund te hapesh kameren, me dy ose me shume persona njekohesisht.
> Prape mund te me thoni qe kete edhe MSN.
> 
> Por po tju them qe edhe mund te flasesh me kufje njekohesisht me dy ose me shume persona, cdo me thonit?
> 
> Une kam nje zgjidhje: http://www.oovoo.com.
> 
> Krijon nje llogari, ashtu si ne yahoo e hotmail!


ti thua te behemi lesh arapi  :ngerdheshje:  me duket se kjo qenka modeli i fundit i lojes telefon i prishur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

> Po nuk e keni me detyrim mo njerez.
> Me teper sherben per njerezit qe kane te afermit jashte, ose ne shqiperi, per te folur njekohesisht ne disa shtete!


smbahet nje jo me shume , fillojne tere , po he si eshte x po y . po filani u martua , po filanka keshu e ashu 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## evalt

me mir se skype nuk ka!!!

----------


## Izadora

> Po tju thoja qe edhe mund te hapesh kameren, me dy ose me shume persona njekohesisht.
> Prape mund te me thoni qe kete edhe MSN.


Athere i bie mos me lujt  prej vendi fare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Peniel

Megjithëse Skype nuk të jep mundësinë të komunikosh me dy persona njëkohësisht me kamerë, të jep mundësinë të bisedosh me dy persona ose dhe më tepër me mikrofon. 


Çfarë të re tjetër ka në këtë program? Jam kurioz.

----------


## gjirfabe

> Megjithëse Skype nuk të jep mundësinë të komunikosh me dy persona njëkohësisht me kamerë, të jep mundësinë të bisedosh me dy persona ose dhe më tepër me mikrofon. 
> 
> 
> Çfarë të re tjetër ka në këtë program? Jam kurioz.


Une ne menyre te vazhduar perdor dhe MSN dhe Skype, por asnjeri se paku nga versjonet qe une perdor nuk lejon perdorimin ne grup te Web camera. Kurdohere me duhet te zgjedh perdorimin e cameras per njerin prej tyre dhe me te tjeret te vashdoj me te shkruar apo te hidhem ne conferenc-room. Akoma se kam provuar http://www.oovoo.com. Shpresoj qe te punoje.  Po di dikush ndonje varjant te MSN qe ben te mundur biseden me pamje ne grup le te na nisi linkun per istalim ketu. 

Thanks paraprakisht.

----------

